
Cox ready to throttle P2P, non "time sensitive" traffic - terpua
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/01/cox-opens-up-throttle-for-p2p-non-time-sensitive-traffic.ars
======
josefresco
In summary, according to Cox..

Important Traffic: web pages, voice calls, streaming videos and gaming

2nd Class Web Traffic: file uploads, peer-to-peer and Usenet newsgroups

